# Transporting swarms on the motorcycle



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Since the Fall I've been riding my motorcycle to work every day which saves me $200/mo in gas money. Since that's a significant savings I'd like to commute on the bike year round. In 2013 I started out with this intention but when swarm season arrived I switched back to my SUV with all my swarm catching and cutout gear in it so I could get any swarms I got calls for. I was contemplating how I could have some type of collapsible box that I could keep on the bike at all times and put a swarm in and then secure to the rear seat of my bike to take the swarm home. FYI, the rear seat does have a back rest. The trip might last 45 minutes max. I don't like to travel much farther than that to hive a swarm. 

What ideas or solutions would you recommend to me so I can ride all year and safely bring home swarms on my bike when the need arises (1999 Honda Magna, for the curious)?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I tried picking up a swarm on my FZ1 last year and it was a disaster. The frames bounced so much because of the lack of suspension it killed allot of bees. This was a swarm trap however. If you just had a box with bees and no frames you should be ok.


----------



## smccabe (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations on ownership of the Magna bike, and for commuting with it.

IKEA and other stores have collapsible laundry baskets. IKEA has a spiral design, with a round lid, that you could secure with duct tape when you were ready to go. Covering it with a plastic garbage bag would protect the bees from dehydration by the wind. I think also I saw something similar at walmart.

Also on the internets is the "simply genius laundry hamper" which is square, for 19.00.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The problem is that your motorcycle is too new. You need a classic motorcycle, a BEE SA, or a BEE MW, or an old HUMda.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Adrian, you are right, for sure! I'd have the name "The Drone Comet" airbrushed on the tank. Then all the queens would just follow me home. Is that the idea?


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't comet on that yet.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> The problem is that your motorcycle is too new. You need a classic motorcycle, a BEE SA, or a BEE MW, or an old HUMda.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

OK now I can comet. You would be on your Motorbeek. You wouldn't veil to get attention. 
Now I'm all punned out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Maybe you could just pick up a cardboard box from any store, gas station, supermarket, etc. on the way to the swarm call.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Just think it through and try a dry run with your equipment. I've been in a lot of 3rd world countries and seen whole families of five riding on one motor scooter. Not that I'm recommending it, but a little creativity can go a long ways...


----------



## CajunBee (May 15, 2013)

I've considered the same on my VLX-1300. I routinely carry a 40lb bag of tools and laptop on the rear seat. Saddle bags keep the usual tie-downs, rain/cold weather gear, etc. I've considered building a small trailer for it. 
I think a thin ply box with vent screens and tie downs would work for swarms. For cutouts, maybe not. You could add some frame racks inside the box.....but I like to have my vac, ladder, etc on cuts.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, not problem for taking that ladder on a bike ...









... don't forget the red flag ...


----------

